# Lives of Commercial Fisherman have always fascinated me..



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2018)

..and was wondering if their are any here on the forums, maybe a spouse,  someone that knows what the life is like.

I haven't thought often enough about where my fave food comes from, fish  (Salmon, Cod) but after watching those fisherman coming in last night, I  got interested (was reminded).  I looked all over for a good  documentary, maybe something from around here and found nothing so far.   I did find a good site that has a page of "remarks" from fisherman  through the years, and what their lives are like.  Thought if I posted  it here, maybe someone would enjoy reading it.  

Here's the one photo I got, a bit dark but these were the two boats I saw coming into our harbor last evening.  It's fascinating to me.  Nowadays, there are plenty of women who live the life too.  I admire all ocean fisherman, it's not for the faint of heart, surely not. Oops, almost forgot the link to stories:
http://intheirwords.ca/english/fish_life_sub.html


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Denise.   I think commercial fishing must be a very demanding and dangerous job.   I have watched some of the series on the Discovery Channel (crab fishing, etc.) and when they are in stormy seas it looks terrifying.   I have to say, I have a better understanding of why some seafoods are so expensive.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Beautiful picture, Denise.   I think commercial fishing must be a very demanding and dangerous job.   I have watched some of the series on the Discovery Channel (crab fishing, etc.) and when they are in stormy seas it looks terrifying.   I have to say, I have a better understanding of why some seafoods are so expensive.



Yes, and I hope it's the fisherman get their rightful price.  My cousin has been a follower of "Deadly Catch" for years now and met the guys. She's had some interesting adventures with them I hear.  I wanted to find a video that was supposedly shot at the mouth of the Columbia River, but later found out it was somewhere in Australia.  It was horrifying seeing those boats try to get in, and the skill of the pilots!  I'll see if I can find it, one more try, and post it here:

Ok, I did find one, not sure the exact location, but I can look that up later.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2018)

This one is something too, omg:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2018)

Great videos Denise, thanks for posting them!  I love the ocean and have been out both deep sea fishing and whale watching on the Newport Oregon Coast, nice experience.  Little bit hairy coming back into the jetty with the winds and waves kicking up.  As much as I love to be out in the sea, I wouldn't want to do it for a living, and situations like those in the videos would scare the heck out of me.  I've watched the crabbing show Deadliest Catch too, fun to watch in the comfort of your home.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 12, 2018)

The son of a friend works at Tahoe during the ski season and the fishing boats the rest of the year. He's a sweet but tough and very strong young Native American who doesn't back away from hardship, and he's making good money. He said he'll have his school loans paid off after this year so hopefully he can kick back and enjoy life for a while.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 12, 2018)

My youngest son has done it all
Alaska to South America
Crab, tuna, salmon, cod
Owns two boats
Both over 90 foot
Lotsa stories
made him old before his time

Deadliest Catch is pretty much the real deal


----------



## IKE (Feb 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> My youngest son has done it all
> Alaska to South America
> Crab, tuna, salmon, cod
> Owns two boats
> ...



Per your request Gary........actual text size now looks good here but everything is still all bunched up on the left hand side of the page.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2018)

IKE said:


> Per your request Gary........actual text size now looks good here but everything is still all bunched up on the left hand side of the page.



thanks, IKE


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)

Denise, your photo is really nice. I did enjoy all the comments in the link you posted. That first video-omg I was afraid the 2 boats would crash. Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

by special request, I found one from Oregon's Depoe Bay. Unless there is another Depoe Bay but the bridge looks familiar so I think this is in Oregon.  Skinny, I wouldn't try it There's more footage after that first one too


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Here's part of Deadliest Catch: Dungeon Cove Newport Oregon.  This tells more about the "bar" itself.  No actual crossing, but it's interesting.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Meanderer said:


>



This reminds me of a "star-gazing" site I got on for awhile, borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> My youngest son has done it all
> Alaska to South America
> Crab, tuna, salmon, cod
> Owns two boats
> ...



They love it though, I can see why really.  Thanks for the input on Deadliest Catch.  I like hearing from the fisherman as they go, I can see why the show is a hit  Your son sounds awesome Gary


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> Here's part of Deadliest Catch: Dungeon Cove Newport Oregon.  This tells more about the "bar" itself.  No actual crossing, but it's interesting.



In the ongoing footage after the initial video, there is some amazing stuff, omg, a guy goes overboard in icey waters  I think I'm going to watch more of these Deadliest Catch shows.  These guys are just, plain tough.


----------



## Pam (Feb 13, 2018)

Last week I watched an excellent documentary here in the UK called 'Hull's headscarf heroes'.  

"_In January 1968, several Hull trawlers set off to the icy, dangerous waters of the Arctic in their quest for the biggest catch. They headed straight into one of the worst storms in living memory. Within three weeks, three of the ships had sunk and 58 men had lost their lives. For their families back home in the Hessle Road area of Hull, the news was devastating. It was known as the Triple Trawler Tragedy. Out of this tragedy came something incredible. Hull women – wives, mums, sisters, daughters – rose up to protest against the dangerous working conditions. They wanted a safer fishing industry and they were prepared to do anything to get it. They marched, they spoke out and they went straight to the top demanding change. During their campaign they were verbally and physically attacked – one woman was even punched in the face. They made headlines around the world and managed to change British law after getting over 10,000 signatures in support and not giving up until the authorities listened to them._"

https://inews.co.uk/culture/film/hu...se-relentless-fight-protects-fisherman-today/

Someone has put the documentary on youtube, whether or not you'd be able to view it in the US I don't know but if you can it's well worth watching.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you Pam, this sounds like an amazing documentary.  I am most curious at how they plan to make things safer.  I am all for that!! Denise


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 13, 2018)

*We used to watch Deadliest Catch a lot.  About the crab fishermen in Alaska.  Of course, the movie Perfect Storm too*


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *We used to watch Deadliest Catch a lot.  About the crab fishermen in Alaska.  Of course, the movie Perfect Storm too*



Oh yeah, I'll never forget that movie Marie!!  Have you seen The Finest Hours??  So good, and think it's on Netflix still, or maybe Hulu.  It's about our Coast Guard, and the true story of Bernie Weber, a real hero.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 13, 2018)

*Yes, I saw Finest Hour. It was good

*


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Yes, I saw Finest Hour. It was good
> 
> *


 It amazed me, of course a lot of that was Hollywood, but they didn't have as good of equipment back then as we do today. We were talking about rough "bars" and that one that was portrayed in the movie looked real nasty for a boat to cross over during a storm.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> Here's part of Deadliest Catch: Dungeon Cove Newport Oregon.  This tells more about the "bar" itself.  No actual crossing, but it's interesting.



My son tells me Garibaldi bar, at low tide, is more treacherous

The last ones lost there were some of his buddies, charter boat, ill advised trip


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> My son tells me Garibaldi bar, at low tide, is more treacherous
> 
> The last ones lost there were some of his buddies, charter boat, ill advised trip



I don't doubt it Gary, they Oregon Coast is well loved but it can be treacherous.  I grew up hearing "never turn your back on the ocean".  Good advice.  Not familiar with ships, fishing boats etc. but that's why I am interested now, and what they are up against.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> I grew up hearing "never turn your back on the ocean".  Good advice.



heh, when I arrived the fist time in Galveston, I could not believe the water temp
waded out about an eighth mile or more
people back on shore were yelling something
couldn't make out what it was until the wind died a bit

They were yelling 'SHARK!'

I'm not a fast swimmer
'cept that afternoon


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> heh, when I arrived the fist time in Galveston, I could not believe the water temp
> waded out about an eighth mile or more
> people back on shore were yelling something
> couldn't make out what it was until the wind died a bit
> ...



ah yes, memories of Jaws and Scenes I'll never unsee, LOL!!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> ah yes, memories of Jaws and Scenes I'll never unsee, LOL!!



Thing is, I'd considered sharks down there, but never on the Oregon coast, of which I'm told are just as prolific there as anywhere 

...just not so may surfers, swimmers
Too freaking cold


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Thing is, I'd considered sharks down there, but never on the Oregon coast, of which I'm told are just as prolific there as anywhere
> 
> ...just not so may surfers, swimmers
> Too freaking cold



I don't know the numbers Gary, but my sister caught one by accident when deep-sea fishing.  So yes, there are sharks there.  I am surprised how many people are surfing out here on the Crescent City beaches as well.  I see several vehicles with Surfboards on top, then at the beaches, I usually see at least one or two, sometimes more.

I'm reading a book right now that talks about swimming in the Great Lakes, in the dead of Winter.  They talk about how healthy it is for people.  Not a clue why it's healthy, but maybe someone will see the thread that knows about that.  In the same book, a guy has an Ice-Sailing business.  Looks just like a sailboat, but skids across the ice instead


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> I'm reading a book right now that talks about swimming in the Great Lakes, in the dead of Winter.  They talk about how healthy it is for people.  Not a clue why it's healthy, but maybe someone will see the thread that knows about that.  In the same book, a guy has an Ice-Sailing business.  Looks just like a sailboat, but skids across the ice instead
> View attachment 48511



Oh, hell no

I'll take my chances with sharks

It was 3° F here this morn

The only liquid I put my skin to was coffee 'til the wood stove did its thing

My son talks about 200 mi off the Oregon coast
I get the shivers just listening

He started fishing in Bristol Bay


told me about a hand going overboard
They fished him out right away
Lived just long enough to answer a question

No...thank....you


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Oh, hell no
> 
> I'll take my chances with sharks
> 
> ...



I'd sure need a new set of clothing for 3 degree weather


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 16, 2018)

Painting by David Bates


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 16, 2018)

That's neat Jim Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey Denise, how ya doing?


----------



## terry123 (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't remember the name right now but there is a tuna fishing show I like to watch.  Its supposed to start its new season this month and I think its on the Natgeo channel. Will look it up as I don't want to miss it.  Never thought about how tuna is caught, bought and sold until I caught this series last year.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 5, 2018)

That's it Meanderer, Wicked Tuna!! Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 23, 2018)

When I was a youngun and frolicking in the Keys, i worked a few fishing boats.  Threw crab traps overboard and then motored out to the Dry Tortugas, rested, pulled traps on the way back.


----------

